
Google embraces, extends, and extinguishes - candiodari
http://sircmpwn.github.io/2018/05/03/Google-embraces-extends-extinguishes.html
======
jwilk
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993715)

------
sharemywin
it also bundles too. try getting rid of youtube from your android phone.

